# Thank you.



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

.....for your comments ?, advice and critique!

In the end it was a no brainier, and I've ordered a Niche, and I just can't wait! ?

..............and it'll be sitting next to my Minima very soon. Cheers


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Both machines are my current daily drivers , sure you will love it, just as much as I loved my Rawandan Nyungwe I just made!


----------

